# Bradford Pear bowl



## TXMoon (Apr 5, 2020)

I turned this 9" x 2 1/2" bowl from a blank I bought from @Mr. Peet and what a pleasure it was to turn. I really like this wood and look forward to turning more.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 5, 2020)

That's spectacular Kevin

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 5, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> I turned this 9" x 2 1/2" bowl from a blank I bought from @Mr. Peet and what a pleasure it was to turn. I really like this wood and look forward to turning more.
> View attachment 184175 View attachment 184176 View attachment 184177 View attachment 184178



Don't let my wife see that...by the way, looks great. Hope that pith holds.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Apr 5, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Don't let my wife see that...by the way, looks great. Hope that pith holds.


It should, I hit it with some medium CA and let it soak in. Also, it was only 8.5% - 10% moisture depending on where I took a reading so I doubt it's going to move much. It seems like some pretty stout wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice looking bowl and finish! Pretty wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 5, 2020)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2020)

I like everything about this one: wood, shape, finish, all spectacular!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 5, 2020)

Cool! Pear is one of my favorite turning woods.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 6, 2020)

Turning Bradford pear is like turning buttah!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 6, 2020)

Good looking bowl,did it smell good when you were turning it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Apr 6, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Good looking bowl,did it smell good when you were turning it?


Thank you, I did not notice a smell at all. Maybe it was too dry or my sense of smell is finally shot for good.


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 6, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> Thank you, I did not notice a smell at all. Maybe it was too dry or my sense of smell is finally shot for good.


I have no idea if it I smells good,I was just curious.


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 6, 2020)

Very nice bowl. I have not yet turned Bradford pear.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Apr 7, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> Very nice bowl. I have not yet turned Bradford pear.


It was my first and it's really nice. I have two wet blanks I bought from Got Wood? before I got the one from Mr. Peet. I am sure I'll get more.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 7, 2020)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 7, 2020)

Full package - shape and finish are super nice. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Apr 9, 2020)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

